Ask HN: Which non-fiction books changed your life? - misiti3780
======
steerpike
Meditations, by Marcus Aurelius - some of the greatest words penned on living
a simple, elegant life. I'm more of an Epicurus fan now, but this book made me
a Stoic for quite a long time.

QED: The Strange Theory of Light and Matter, by Richard Feynman - for someone
who never _got_ science, this book was a beautiful revelation of just how
extra-ordinary our natural world is.

A Distant Mirror: The Calamitous 14th Century, by Barbara Tuchman. Probably
the best history book I've ever read. There's a reason the woman won two
Pulitzer's - such a fantastic writer.

------
villmann
The Selfish Gene - Richard Dawkins (Evolution) The Red Queen - Matt Ridley
(Sex and evolution) Sperm Wars - Robin Baker (Sex as the driving force in
society)

The books, if red in that order, provide a total picture of evolution in our
society and the driving forces.

------
sbierwagen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_the_Mind_Works](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_the_Mind_Works)

------
pseingatl
Game at 50, by W. Nanner Flint. A book about dating after divorce.

